# Steyr MA-1



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

Anyone know anything about them, i know Steyr Mannlicher (SP?) has been making guns for a long time but i went and looked at it at my local gun shop and really like the feel and the trapezoid sights are pretty unique, I wonder if anyone had any experience with it and what they thought??


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have one of the original M9 Steyrs and am very happy with it. It handles and shoots a lot like a Glock, which to me is not a bad thing. The trapezoid sights are great for up close shooting, but at longer ranges (15+ yds) I prefer the conventional type sights. It is a very good quality gun, with machine work and finish comparable to a Glock or Sig. I have not shot one of the A1 series yet, but for the right price I don't see how you could go wrong.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah i mean at my local gun store the steyr is only 489...and i really like it just wondering what everone thought i thought it was a great price thats why i asked!!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I shot a Steyr M9 while I was doing my research on my next gun purchase. I loved the way it handled, and the accuracy. I didn't buy it because I was not sure of what kind of manufacturer support I could get.

There is a Steyr forum: http://www.steyrclub.com/modules.php?name=Forums

Good luck.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've found the gun interesting. And, I have looked at it a few times. But after a neg experience with a 1911 w/ big dot sights, I am scared to try another gun with unconventional sights. I'd have to shoot 1 first to see what I thought about it...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> after a neg experience with a 1911 w/ big dot sights


What was wrong with BD sites?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

GUn wasn't very accurate - I had bought a Dan Wesson 1911. It has a big dot sight setup on it. I didn't really know much about it, but thought it would be a nice change of pace from the 3 dot standard (I researched it heavily AFTER I bought the gun).

Well, it left a lot to be desired from what U expected out of a 1911. I couldn't get consistent results out of the gun. Got fed up. 

I will never go w/ a different site setup w/o trying it first...


----------

